# Prewar Schwinn straight bar.



## Big Moe (Jan 31, 2017)

Well I just added this to the collection today. I'm fairly certain it's prewar. Will post picture of the serial number tomorrow. Until then, here is pictures of the bike. There is damage to the middle bar. I will probably pass this on to someone who can do more with it than I can. Would like to get an idea of the value. Any help would be appreciated. Enjoy looking at it. Big Moe


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 31, 2017)

Send me a,pm when you decide if you want to sell it. Thanx!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 1, 2017)

Well it's here at the house. Turns out someone ground the serial number off. Oh well, the bike is actually in better condition than I thought it was. The spokes are rusty but the rims are rust free. And they still peddle. Need to be cleaned and greased but still functional. And as bad as the axle shafts look, the nuts came right off. The spokes are a crazy diameter, and I still can't figure out what the badge looked like originally. Maybe you guys can clue me into it. Updated pictures.


----------



## buickmike (Feb 1, 2017)

I think caber patric should be called in to virtually recreate that head badge.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice heavy service wheelset. Knockout front hub?


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't know.if you say so OK


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 1, 2017)

I think it may be a mid 30s Schwinn Texas Special badge, with the photo reversed?





- Shape of badge (outline distinct on headtube).
- Sunbeams from the bottom, across the whole badge.
- Tower in the center through top 2/3rds of badge.
- Lower capital letters, right to left (reversed  P (partial),  E,  C,  I (partial).
- Upper capital letter X (partial) visible in the center.

Over to you Patric . .
ps: what the hell eats away at a brass badge like that ???


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 1, 2017)

The guy I bought it from said it had been galvanized by someone in the past.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 1, 2017)

P.s. the frame is solid other than the broken middle tube in the front. I think I might have to make it ridable tomorrow. Also, can anyone tell me about the sprocket. I've seen one's like it in the past. But I never had it connected to Schwinn. Thanks for the help y'all. Big Moe


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 1, 2017)

how much for the head badge?  I seriously need this for my collection, cash waiting.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 2, 2017)

It's really rough condition, but OK 500.00 + shipping.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 2, 2017)

You're giving rare stuff away here...


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 10, 2017)

That Schwinn sprocket is pretty rare.


----------

